# Hollyoaks



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Is anyone watching Hollyoaks at the moment ?  Yes, I am 40 but I love it  

What is it with that wierdo Lydia ?  She's completely evil   Why can't Mike see through her ??  Oooo I just wanna jump through the tv screen and give him a good shake up 

Oh well, time for first view on E4 now 


N xx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Another watcher here too Minxy.....and I watch it on E4 too. 

Yes Lydia is evil and hopefully she will get her just desserts!!!   Like you, I just want to jump into the screen.....

The only character I can't do with is Rhys!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, I'm always getting so much stick for watching it from hubby, but it's addictive watching. What else is there to do at 6.30-7.30 of an evening  

I think it's a great storyline. Zoe is meant to be an intelligent person though so why she's not worked out it was Lydia, I don't know. I reckon Mike will see through it soon. 

Lots of   from me.

Rosie. xxx


----------

